# this is driving me insane!



## StevieB (14 Jul 2004)

OK, for any of you good at puzzles etc check this out:

http://www.nailmaster.ru/laser.html

the idea is to get the lazer beam to hit all the lightbulbs. Starts off easy then gets insane! 

Password for level 22 (as far as I can get) is rambus, although I expect you all to start from level 1 of course :wink: 

Give it a go, but I warn you, its addictive! Also, if you can do level 22, post a map  

Steve.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Jul 2004)

Damn you! :wink: Stuck on only level 11.
Why did you have to post this link! :twisted:


----------



## StevieB (15 Jul 2004)

HeHe  

There must be a logical way to do the harder levels, like starting from the last bulb and working backwards, drawing it out and using a pencil to trace lines.... I just cant quite seem to get it right, never have enough of the lenses that you need :roll: 

Steve.


----------



## CYC (15 Jul 2004)

Thanks Steve, this is really good  . 
Aragorn, I am too currently stuck on 11 if this is any consolation!


----------



## Alf (15 Jul 2004)

I'm not sure whether to curse you or thank you, Steve! :roll: I'm currently getting nowhere on level 13.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Neil (15 Jul 2004)

Here you go Steve, just to save your frustration :wink: :







I hope this is clear enough with the annoying text over it - if not, let me know and I'll do a screen dump of it one move away from the finished problem.

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (15 Jul 2004)

pipper, you've beaten me too it. Took me this long to upload the piccy






And you have to rotate the final diamand to complete.

Adam


----------



## StevieB (15 Jul 2004)

Woo, fantastic! :lol: :lol: 

Will have a go at level 23 over lunch...

...and possibly this afternoon too!

Steve.


----------



## StevieB (15 Jul 2004)

OK, I now have the password for level 25, the final level. If you want me to post it then let me know.  

You can put this password in then click the minus symbol to go back through the levels to do any level you wish.

It may also help some of you to know that while you cannot fire the lazer through the middle of a brick, it will pass between two bricks that are diagonally next to each other....


----------



## thomaskennedy (15 Jul 2004)

yay, post it post it post it!!!!!!!

Ta

Tom


----------



## StevieB (15 Jul 2004)

Your wish is my command :lol: 

password is 'firewire'

Enjoy!

Steve.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Jul 2004)

:? What about level 11!? :? 
Password: os/2


----------



## Alf (15 Jul 2004)

Aragorn,

For you:




Just rotate the mirror at the bottom to complete.

Cheers, Alf

Stuck on 18 :roll:


----------



## Aragorn (16 Jul 2004)

Ah you star!
I was so close - always 1 I couldn't get! Now I have to help you out with 18 :?


----------



## Midnight (16 Jul 2004)

> Now I have to help you out with 18



18...?? Sheesh.......17's doin my head in :shock: :? :shock:


----------



## Aragorn (16 Jul 2004)

Come on then - how do you do level 17?
I just don't have the brain for this type of thing. Problem is, I thought I did :?

(Password = dma)


----------



## Alf (17 Jul 2004)

Aragorn,

I know I did it - I just can't remember *how*.  

Cheers, Alf

Still stuck on 18 :roll:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Jul 2004)

:evil: It's _that _easy huh! Way to make me feel even more inadequate! :wink:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Jul 2004)

Hurrah! Finally cracked level 17, with 2 lenses unused as well :shock: 
Can help you with 18 now Alf.
It's not _just _me obsessed with this game is it :?


----------



## Midnight (17 Jul 2004)

> Hurrah! Finally cracked level 17, with 2 lenses unused as well



WHAAAAAAAAA...???

no WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY........??????????????????????????

been messing with the damn thing for HOURS now........


----------



## Aragorn (17 Jul 2004)

I know how you feel! Who invented this thing?!


----------



## Midnight (17 Jul 2004)

someone who looooooooooooooves draggin their nails down blackboards.......

:twisted:


----------



## Aragorn (18 Jul 2004)

ALF
As promised! Scroll down if you want the solution to Level 18.
Only one spare piece this time.



























Just rotate the parallelagram near the centre so the beam reflects downwards.


----------



## Midnight (19 Jul 2004)

cracked 17....steamed thru to 23 and hit a wall.....

I'm gettin too auld for thic chit......


----------



## Pip (19 Jul 2004)

wow! this is costing me a fortune!! is there a way to do these off line,(as a bunch) ? they take me too long 
pip


----------



## Pip (21 Jul 2004)

spoke too soon (again) got it now
Pip


----------



## Adam (21 Jul 2004)

Finished, I have level 25 if anyone wants it.

Adam


----------



## Midnight (21 Jul 2004)

Adam..

any hints for L 23..?? it's starting to get personal now...

:x


----------



## Aragorn (21 Jul 2004)

agreed!


----------



## Adam (21 Jul 2004)

Racking brains and not-remembering.

Let me go back and have a try.

Adam


----------



## Adam (21 Jul 2004)

Got it, had to go back and start it from scratch.... anyway...











and the end!


----------



## Neil (21 Jul 2004)

Thats funny, Adam - you did level 25 completely differently to me!

NeilCFD


----------



## Adam (21 Jul 2004)




----------



## Neil (21 Jul 2004)




----------



## Adam (22 Jul 2004)

ALthough different, we both identified that the top right, and very bottom right(ish) were the key as the beams passing through them were going to be "off-page" beams, and you had to light up all the bulbs before then, to be successful.

Adam


----------



## Neil (22 Jul 2004)

Yeah, that is definitely the key to this game, to identify the bulbs at the end of the chain(s) - its the way I worked, anyway.

Neil


----------

